

The High Is Always the Pain and the Pain Is Always the High - jteo
http://www.themorningnews.org/archives/personal_essays/the_high_is_always_the_pain_and_the_pain_is_always_the_high.php

======
makeramen
The obvious question begging to be asked: can anyone with experience elaborate
and any differences/similarities they see between gambling and startups?

more specifically: is there a certain risk-seeking personality that makes us
all similar? and where is the the line drawn between "addict" and just a "good
hacker/gambler"?

possible conclusion based on this article: maybe we're all just risk-seekers
looking for a good story to tell. whether you call it a real "problem" or not,
we love it, and can't live any other way.

